# Gun show injuries



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://home.myhughesnet.com/news/read.php?id=19267572&ps=931&cat=&cps=0&lang=en&src=email

Even dealers get careless.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Oh for cripes sakes.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

those injuries could have easily been avoided. i guess they learned a lesson today, unfortunately it was the hard way.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

very easy indeed...dnt keep guns loaded in your house when in storage!!!! (unless its a protection gun) or better yet buy buy buy dont sell sell sell.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I've purchased and sold handguns at Medina.

Any gun that comes thru the door is supposed to be inspected by a Deputy and a tie wrap placed thru the action to prevent the gun from going into battery. That's what they did with the last handgun I came thru the door with.

Sounds like a screwup on several levels. Hope the guy that got hit is going to be OK. Saw the story on the news and people were lined up in the parking lot waiting to get in.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I hope all the injured heal.

That's what happens when the first rule of gun safety is ignored.

Always treat every gun as if it is loaded. Guy did not check before casing the shotgun, dealer did not check assuming, it was done a the door, guy loading his weapon did not control the muzzle while loading.

And speaking of that, how many have seen the officers at the check in table get complacent handling so many weapons, and not keep the muzzle pointed safely while checking for loaded weapons? Same with the dealer incident. I know that even a bullet fired up through the roof, still has to come down some place but at least it is slowed and losses a lot of energy as it goes through the roof.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

At a gun show in Maumee Ohio about 1975. 

Walked up to a guy's table and ask to look at an H&R 999 top break .22 revolver.
Popped it open to check out the ejector ---- Nine .22 CCI long rifle shells popped out.

I just looked at the guy, never said a word. I put the gun on the table and the shells in my pocket and walked.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love gun shows. I try to attend as many gun, knife and militaria show as I can. To me its like walking thru a life size catalog. A great big wish book. Every time I have carried a gun into one of these the officer checked it and banded it. NONE! I repeat. NONE of the officer had so much as 5 gallon bucket of sand to point the barrel towards. Got one outside the door for butts. A safety tube? NONE for miles.
This also seems like a time when the gun owners are under the most scrutiny that we really need this negative press. 
example; How many people are killed or injured by vehicles every day. Mechanics who have a slip in their safety measures and get hurt real bad working on said motor vehicles. More people are negatively affected by vehicles every day than with guns, but no one is calling for a ban on cars. 
OK I give up my soap box to ya'll.
JMTCW
later
donm


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It never fails to amaze me how careless some gun owners are. You would think they would know how to clear their weapons before they take them to a show. 

It's a good idea to have a clearing barrel at the entrance to the show. At least it would capture most to the bullets althoung when I was in the MP corps one of my fellow soldiers missed the barrel and hit the building with a .45 at the end of our shift. Another time during guard mount a Lt. examined a guys sidearm and put a hole through the ceiling. It seem we had a close call about every 4 or 5 months.If I remember correctly one time my platoon seargeart was given a live 12 gauge shell to put in the cannon during the lowering of the flag "Retreat" instead of a blank. That wasn't a good scene either..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

according to the news last night,somehow there were 3 OTHER incidents around the u.s. at gun shows today? WHAT A COINKIDINK


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> It never fails to amaze me how careless some gun owners are. You would think they would know how to clear their weapons before they take them to a show.




It is sad but not very surprising. It is all facets of life, Just a fact. I see hunters every year I would never want to be around and I see guys with guns that I absolutely choose not to be around. I see people driving cars that I try to avoid, I see restaurants that I would not eat in.................

Just people being people.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lets talk about those restaurants.. We're from the same neck of the woods.. lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

These guys are supposed to know what's going on but I think they are idiots!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

It said in the article the dealer from medina ACCIDENTLY pulled the trigger. Nobody accidently pulls a trigger.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> It said in the article the dealer from medina ACCIDENTLY pulled the trigger. Nobody accidently pulls a trigger.


I don't know, it is not that difficult to inadvertently move a trigger when handling a weapon that everyone 'understands' is unloaded and the muzzle is directed up, down, or clear away. It happens with known loaded weapons, too. I was deer hunting long ago in Michigan and a friend ratcheted a round into the chamber of his lever action rifle and it immediately discharged. His bore was pointed straight up into the air like it should be, thank God, and all was fine. It was pitch dark, about 6am, we all had our backs to each other as we loaded out weapons, and that shot got rid of four hangovers faster then any remedy you have ever tried. I, however, would not recommend it to anyone, no matter how bad you think you might feel.

Another time we were quail hunting and I gave my wife a small frame .410 she had never shot before. She threw it around a bit to get used to the guns feel and then loaded it. As we started too walk, thank God again with the muzzle to the sky, she thumbed the safety switch to get a feel for it while she had a gloved finger inside the trigger guard. Bang. And then three startled hunters and one dog looking for a down bird that never flew. Point is, It happens if you handle and are around those that handle firearms. Not supposed to, but it does and that is why you ALWAYS follow certain rules when you handle them. Those are not the only two times I've seen it in my life but all times the gun muzzle was always aimed in a safe direction and no one hurt. 

That is what I am surprised by in this situation.The fact that this weapon had a round in it inside a show like this and that the muzzle was ever aimed in a direction that could result in potential injury in the event of accidental discharge. I'm not surprised a gun went 'click', probably happened multiple times that show that day. I'm surprised the gun went bang and hit someone in an environment that avoiding this should be everyone's main focus.


----------

